# The new bubby! WF Cinnamon Pearl



## Belinda

So, I took the plunge... We put a deposit down on this little bubby. The breeder thinks the bub is a girl, and I'd like to think so. But we are being very careful naming her this time. My boyfriend wants to name her Lola after the song by the Kinks (about a man dating a woman who turns out to be a man in drag).

Boyfriend took the photos, so they're a bit unclear

*She was very cuddly with me, moreso than the other tiels on me. She was watching everything I did and wanted Belinda snuggles:*









*She was the only WFCP availabe, but she was extremely sweet. *









*She's still being weaned, she had formula all over her face. The breeder will contact me when she's ready to come home - hopefully Sunday week.*









*She looks like she's going to be very cheeky*


----------



## WereAllMadHere

How beautiful, I love her/his markings! I've listened to that song a hundred times and I never knew it was about a man in drag...woah! lol


----------



## Belinda

Yeha! Go google the lyrics! It's one of our favourite beer drinking songs.


----------



## WereAllMadHere

Yeah right after I read your post I googled it, my grandma's late husband liked to dress in drag (not my grandfather). He would dress up in high heels and mow the lawn.


----------



## AMSD

NAWW! What a gorgeous little baby!!! Congratulations on the new addition


----------



## Belinda

Thanks! I think she's a cutee-pie


----------



## lperry82

She is so adorable  Did you show arnie the pics of her


----------



## Belinda

Arnie was being a little cow tonight. It was just past her bedtime and we had her old cage in our room, she kept looking for it and attacking us if we just looked at her when she was on our shoulder. Then she refused to eat her dinner properly - She was so cranky! When I got her cage out and brought it back into the living room she flew over to it and clambered on top of her bird buddy to go to sleep - so hopefully this little spat was her being tired.


----------



## lperry82

Bless thinks she wants her sister to snuggle up to


----------



## Belinda

Or to beat up. She's been beating us up lately. I want my little girl back. Puberty sucks.


----------



## Duckybird

It looks like your baby might be split to pied as well, the way her face has small white patches (like the one around her crest). She is super cute though!


----------



## Belinda

Her dad is a WF Cinnamon pearl pied?
We originally wanted a pied, so a little bit is good


----------



## MeanneyFids

shes gorgeous (we love pearls and whitefaces a lot)


----------



## birdlover4life

So cute!!! I can't see to bite the bullet and get Finn a friend. Maybe spring or summer. Its hard to make the decision. Keep us updated on how they gt along!


----------



## roxy culver

SO gorgeous! If mom wasn't a visual cinnamon or pearl then you definitely have got yourself another girl. Maybe Arnie senses changes are about to happen?


----------



## lperry82

I would love a whiteface


----------



## brittbritt

What a beautiful baby. No wonder you fell hard for her.


----------



## xoxsarahxox

She's gorgeous


----------



## FallowBaby

Love the name, I just named my baby Lola for a different song...."her name was Lola, she was a show girl" "she wore feathers in her hair...,," haha big cheese but thought it was cute that her little feather crest looks like a show girl..,.or a guy in drag.


----------



## lperry82

FallowBaby said:


> Love the name, I just named my baby Lola for a different song...."her name was Lola, she was a show girl" "she wore feathers in her hair...,," haha big cheese but thought it was cute that her little feather crest looks like a show girl..,.or a guy in drag.


Iv got that song stuck in my head now lol Whats the song from to the film 
I cant think...


----------



## nikol witch

Ur new tiels is simply amazing.


----------



## pknight1120

Pretty baby! I love wf cinnamon pearls. My new cinnamon pearl baby has a wf cp mom.


----------



## noname

*So cute*

I called my last Cockatiel Georgie (from The Seekers Hey There Georgie Girl) because we weren't sure if it was a he or a she. Georgie is now a proud father. My current bird is unnamed - I am terrible with names. Any Suggestions? (yes that is his photo).


----------



## scattrrrd

Belinda congratulations! What an absolutely beautiful little babe. I agree on the name Lola, especially because of the song! My 'tiel used to be named Patrick...


----------



## Dave & Tito

Tito is a cinamon pied, I think he'd love her!


----------



## Belinda

Well, I think Tito is adorable... 

Still deciding on a name but we have a few in mind besides Lola.

We have narrowed it down to:

Lola
Erin
Parker
Harriet (Harri for short)

and unless anyone suggests any other names it will be one of those...


----------



## lperry82

Out of them names i like Lola


----------



## nikol witch

I like a lot Parker.


----------



## roxy culver

I like Erin lol...maybe you should make it a vote? lol


----------



## lperry82

Lol yea i think you should aswell


----------



## Belinda

Well, I'm leaning toward Harriet! haha. I think she looks like a Harri.
I think what we'll do is we'll let her choose when we bring her home.
She can tell us which one she likes the sound of.


----------



## roxy culver

Arnie and Harri...I like it!


----------



## Belinda

Or Arnie and Eri!!
lol... in the end it doesn't matter.. .. I like em all.


----------



## nikol witch

Arnie and Parker hahaha


----------



## Belinda

It's Erin!


----------



## lperry82

Bet your glad you choose a name for her, Naming mine made me nuts lol


----------



## Belinda

yeah... we're over it lol.
I kept throwing names to my boyfriend and he ended up saying "yup" to everyone one. So frustrating lol...


----------



## lperry82

My bf was the same he kept saying its up to you  Iv named all of my pets except my dog tina as it was not fair to change it when i bought her


----------



## .mpeg

she's gorgeous belinda i love the cinnnamon


----------



## roxy culver

My hubby is way better with names than I am...but I've named a few of our babies. He already knows what he wants to name his lutino boy (Chicken). YAY for Erin! Its so cute! We usually try to name them before we pay for them, kind of like claiming them as ours right there on the spot! I can't wait until you can bring her home!


----------



## Belinda

Well I'm going up to Noosa on Thursday to have my car serviced (parents live there), Arnie is staying with my bf for a night or two... Then he'll join me on the coast and we are hoping to go away on Saturday (one more night of freedom, ha!). Arnie will stay with my sister on the Saturday night and we are hoping to pick Erin up on Sunday on the way home. Fingers crossed she's ready! I live pretty far away from the breeder and she said last Sunday I could take her then and finish weaning her... but I said no, no, no, I'm not doing that. The breeder also preferred to keep her until she's ready. I don't mind driving back to get her, and this way on our way back home on Sunday we will pass by her area, and it's not too out of our way.


----------



## Belinda

roxy culver said:


> My hubby is way better with names than I am...but I've named a few of our babies. He already knows what he wants to name his lutino boy (Chicken).


I call Arnie "little chicken" sometimes... I also tell one day I'm gonna eat her. Om nom nom.


----------



## roxy culver

My hubby does that, he says they look tasty and will pretend to bite a head off. Usually ends with a big sqwak from the bird in protest...probably because of his stinky breath!!!


----------



## Belinda

ugh, must be a boy thing. My bf does that too. Arnie will actually willingly stick her head in his open mouth. Not nibble or anything - just stick her head in there. I tell him to stop it and I whine and carry on because it's not healthy for her! Plus it's bird abuse, even if she likes it. Weirdo.


----------



## birdlover4life

My grandpa has a parrotlet and she lets him put her in his mouth sideways. My step grandma yells at him. Men like to tease birds, right?


----------



## roxy culver

Yes they do! When I first met my brother-in-laws they told me one of their dad's birds was a dentist then proceeded to open their mouths for her and she nibbled on their teeth! Later I found out our saliva isn't so good for them and now I yell at them but they've been doing it for years so why would they listen to me? MEN!!!


----------



## birdlover4life

Lol, they are ALWAYS right, can't be proved wrong!


----------



## crinklepot

Congrats Belinda, she's a wee cutie  I love her markings!


----------



## Belinda

crinklepot said:


> Congrats Belinda, she's a wee cutie  I love her markings!


Thank you! Three more sleeps!


----------



## lperry82

lol im sure it pass in no time


----------



## Nika

Wow Belinda, I'm gone from the forum only a few days, and there you go- you gave in to the irresistable pleasure of expanding the flock!!! Hari is absolutely amazing, and yes, I couldn't agree more- she looks like she's going to be a sweet chicky monkey
I got a puppy for Valentine's day, 10-week old rough collie instead and I'm over the moon- so far Cuddy is getting along with the little fella- fingers crossed!


----------



## Belinda

Awww, lovely you got a pup! We would also like a dog one day but not whilst we're renting. What have you named him/her? Please post some pics in the the other pets section! Puppies are always a bit of a handful - I saw some Cavalier pups at the pet shop recently and I fell in  

We have decided, after much umming and ahhing that we will call the new tiel Erin (Eri). We had lots of really nice names picked out, but we decided to leave those for our actual future human children lol.

How is Tarty going? Arnie now flies to the front screen door and plants herself on it like spiderman screaming at Jacob as he leaves out the front gate for work. I'm away at the moment and apparently she is flock calling for me, so she must miss me


----------



## RaveMoon

I love the name Erin! How do you think Arnie is going to feel when she's not the star of the show anymore?


----------



## Belinda

I have no idea... she's unpredictable... who knows - she could love it or hate. Either way she has no say in the matter. mwhaha.


----------



## Caroline

oh thats really cute !!!!!!!!


----------



## crazy4tiels88

Yes My Bf teases my birds saying he is going to eat them and they all protest and squak then my brother wondered why my birds didn't like him when he said he would eat them so now Graystar hates men! But she is bonded to me only. Well Your Bird Is Beautiful! I am getting a whiteface pearl too but mine looks like a normal whiteface pearl.


----------



## RaveMoon

Belinda said:


> I have no idea... she's unpredictable... who knows - she could love it or hate. Either way she has no say in the matter. mwhaha.


I'm sure she'll enjoy having a new friend to play with. Hopefully! 

And yes, during Thanksgiving this past year I did say to my family "well, if the turkey ends us tasting bad, we can always put Tiki in the oven for 30 seconds". hehe


----------



## Nika

Hi Bellinda, the new fella is max, I'd love to post some pics but I don't have the card reader or whatever else I need to do it, as I'm totally and utterly technically disabled. Getting him has been the best decision I've made in a long time, he's simply a dote
Tarty is her usual self, all over Chris and would be happiest if she could crawl into his mouth or underneath his armpit. She would sometimes fly onto me since we got Max since my eyes are only for him, but if I turn my attention to her, she's just like "leave me alone, you, the woman of my husband, I just wanted to use your head as a perch for while". Weirdo!


----------

